# Sound acoustics in a loft



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello All

I just recently moved into a loft. I am having issues with sound in my living room. The space has 18 ft. celing and is open to our bedroom and the rest of the living space. The TV is louder up in our bedroom than sitting on our couch in front of the TV. Is there any way I can configure my speakers or a speaker system I can buy they will help with localizing the sound. I am running a Sony TV an HK reciever and DCM 5 speakers.

Thanks for you help.

Mike


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Loftliving, and welcome to the Shack.

I really like lofts, but I suppose that their open floor plans could lead to these types of problems. Unfortunately, I'm not sure there's a terrible lot you can do about it. It seems to be more of an "acoustic space" problem. That said, there may be some room treatments you could install that would reduce reflections and other reverberations from going all over the place. There are some professional room treatment guys around here (bpape, Ethan Winer and perhaps others) that might comments. You might get a more direct response from them if you post in the "Home Audio Acoustics" forum of the Shack.

Another option might be to use more "directional" speakers, to which you've alluded. I'm not exactly sure what I'd recommend, though. I'd have to go listen, I suppose. 

One question -- what type of sound is it that's getting into the upstairs? Bass, vocals, treble, everything? OK, another question -- would it be reasonable to reorient your TV area layout? Are the speakers _facing_ the bedroom/upstairs? Or perhaps are they facing a large glass wall that directly reflects to the upstairs?

Good luck!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Otto said:


> One question -- what type of sound is it that's getting into the upstairs? Bass, vocals, treble, everything? OK, another question -- would it be reasonable to reorient your TV area layout? Are the speakers _facing_ the bedroom/upstairs? Or perhaps are they facing a large glass wall that directly reflects to the upstairs?


That was my first thought as well, that maybe sound was being reflected up to the bedroom.

If bass is the issue, being louder up there than down at the TV, it may help to know that bass seems to “chase” boundaries. So if your sofa is in the middle of an open area, and the bed is against the wall in a corner, for instance, you may well be getting much stronger bass at the bed vs. the sofa.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

